# Haworth



## Hacienda71 (13 Aug 2014)

I have a week booked in Haworth. Are there any cycling routes that are family friendly in the area? I don't think my 7 year old daughter would thank me for dragging her up any horrendous climbs. She is fine with ten to twenty flat miles though. I saw that there was an unused railway line they were looking to convert but can't see if it has happened. 
If it isn't family friendly I might just take the roadbike and sneak out when the rest of them are asleep.


----------



## albion (13 Aug 2014)

Sustrans route on Hebden Bridge Canal is very family friendly.
The busy road climb back up to Haworth is torture though.

There a green Sustrans route north and I think, a shorter traffic free one at Oxenholme but I do not know them.


----------



## dan_bo (13 Aug 2014)

@ColinJ


----------



## ColinJ (13 Aug 2014)

It really is hill-central round there/here! The only way to find a flat road is to go along the valleys and they tend to have the towns and main A-roads in them.

Your best bet would probably be either the Rochdale or Leeds-Liverpool canal towpaths.

If you want a nice early morning route for yourself - do a slightly modified version of my 'Trauma of Trawden' loop. Haworth to Haworth would be 48 very lumpy kms (30 miles).












GPX file of the route attached below. Loads of cafes at the 35 km point in Hebden Bridge before that last big climb.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Aug 2014)

There is a little loop you are supposed to do after the lights at the bottom of the Heptonstall Road as you come down into Hebden Bridge. The official way is to carry on towards Todmorden for a few hundred metres and use the turning circle on your left to turn and come back. I usually just scoot round the bend at the lights if the cross traffic is held up by a red light, or get off and walk my bike round if the lights are against me.

Be warned - cars are always jumping the red lights at that junction. I came down there yesterday and was doing my scooting round thing and cars were still coming through against red lights about 5 seconds after the lights had changed!


----------



## atbman (18 Aug 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> I have a week booked in Haworth. Are there any cycling routes that are family friendly in the area? I don't think my 7 year old daughter would thank me for dragging her up any horrendous climbs. She is fine with ten to twenty flat miles though. I saw that there was an unused railway line they were looking to convert but can't see if it has happened.
> If it isn't family friendly I might just take the roadbike and sneak out when the rest of them are asleep.


 
The Sustrans map shows part of the on-road National cycle Network passing near Haworth http://www.sustrans.org.uk/ncn/map
If she likes a bit of off-road riding, there's Penistone Country Park nr. Haworth, but not a lot of that is flat, but it can be fun
Alternatively there's the Leeds-Liverpool canal towpath, depending on how far you might want to take them


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Sep 2014)

atbman said:


> If she likes a bit of off-road riding, there's Penistone Country Park nr. Haworth, but not a lot of that is flat, but it can be fun


It's certainly not flat!!!!, I run some fell-races there, we start in the main quarry, then even the drag back up to the finish, at the Cricket Pavilion is a swine!!
http://woodentops.org.uk/index.php?topic=withins&subtopic=home (have a look at the photo-tour link)



Hacienda71 said:


> I saw that there was an unused railway line they were looking to convert but can't see if it has happened.


That will be Queensbury Tunnel then (one entrance is in, allegedly, 30 feet of water!!!)

http://www.queensburytunnel.org.uk/pictures/present.shtml


----------



## growingvegetables (6 Sep 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> I saw that there was an unused railway line they were looking to convert but can't see if it has happened.


Let me guess - you've been and returned? Sorry!

But there is this - http://www.bradford.gov.uk/NR/rdonl...6F3-9B8B3A2D182C/0/GreatNorthTrailLeaflet.pdf - many years since I did it, but I did enjoy cycling through Egypt


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Sep 2014)

growingvegetables said:


> many years since I did it, but I did enjoy cycling through Egypt


You also used to be able to visit 'the walls of Jericho' around there too!!!!

https://www.flickr.com/photos/woodmanshack/6819139748/

http://www.bradfordhistorical.org.uk/antiquary/third/vol01/jericho.html



And, as a slight oddity, a couple of miles to the south of Egypt, there is a small village called Mountain (aptly, at one of the highest points of the Bradford area), _but_, it is home to the 'Bradford Sub Aqua Club'!!!!!
http://www.bradfordsubaqua.co.uk/Contacts/location.htm


----------

